# Buckboard bacon - possible big mistake...



## chef jay (Oct 1, 2012)

I did my first batch of buckboard bacon yesterday. I had cured it for about a week and half and then threw it on the smoker. About 2 hours in I realized that I forgot to let it sit uncovered in the fridge over night to let the pecu-whatever form. I still smoked it for 12 hours but is it no good?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 1, 2012)

Smoke doesn't cling to the meat as well without a pellicle, but if all other factors are as they should be, the bacon is fine.


~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 1, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Smoke doesn't cling to the meat as well without a pellicle, but if all other factors are as they should be, the bacon is fine.
> ~Martin


----------



## chef jay (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies. I did notice that it wasn't as smokey... I haven't sliced it, can I leave it out overnight in the fridge now and smoke it again?


----------



## roller (Oct 1, 2012)

I did the same think with my first bacon but it was just fine. It just had a funny color to it after the smoke...the taste was great..


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2012)

Chef Jay, morning.... I have double smoked andouille...  I rinsed it, wiped it dry, and formed a pellicle in the refer and threw it back in the smoker....  amazing how much better the smoke stuck to the casing and penetrated the meat... light smoke for a longer time seems to penetrate better and doesn't get the bitter taste of heavy short smoke...    Dave


----------



## chef jay (Oct 1, 2012)

Again, thanks for the replies. I have a ham brining so as I was changing out the water I decided to fry up some of the bacon. It did not need another smoking, it's amazing. Buckboard bacon is similar to Peameal bacon here in Canada only without the cornmeal and it's not typically as sweet. Believe me, I'm not complaining. The smoke and sweet is unbelievable. Appreciate too that I don't know what it's supposed to taste like but I am definitely not complaining. I am hardening it up now, I will post pictures once it is sliced.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Chef Jay, BBB is usually an inexpensive way to learn in my eyes....... the flavors are what you want from them....detail them towards your likes and tastes and you will make the most important person that has to eat it happy.....You !!! LOL I have bagged and frozen some and taken it out several weeks later and it just seems to get better with age......


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy to hear it turned out to your liking. We really like BBB, which reminds me I need to make some more.


----------



## chef jay (Oct 2, 2012)

You bring up a good point about inexpensive. The piece of pork I had was about 5 lbs and it cost just under $7. Definitely picking up more when it goes on sale...


----------



## LanceR (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm glad it worked out for you.

I'm fairly new to SMF but not to BBQ, curing and smoking but I've got a question: If the meat is already cured, why put it in the fridge to from the pelicle? 

After the product has been rinsed and patted dry I just put the it on the racks, rods or hooks and leave it at room temperature (an hour max) for the pelicle to form and then it's out to the smoker or smokehouse.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## chef jay (Oct 3, 2012)

Toronto-20121002-00078.jpg



__ chef jay
__ Oct 3, 2012






So here's the bacon. I got 6 portions for breakfast, 2 portions for pizza and enough fat for a good batch of chili. Not bad for $7.

About the pelicle, I was under the impression you wanted to leave it for a day? It only takes an hour?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2012)

Chef Jay said:


> Toronto-20121002-00078.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay, morning....  After removing from the fridge... Placing in front of a fan will dry the surface proteins faster to form the pellicle... It will also help warm the meat so condensate does not form....  The time that takes is not a given...  You just want the surface dry and it will become firm to the touch.... Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good !!


----------



## LanceR (Oct 3, 2012)

Dave said it right.  Some products with sugar in them such as jerky with molasses may not get dry to the touch but will only get to a slightly tacky stage but will have a bit of a sheen.  They would be ready for the smoke.

That's good looking stuff.  If it taste anywhere near as good as it looks you did very well.

Lance


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

Now your bacon looks fine and the big thing is the flavor. Now I have never smoked my bacon twice but heck can you over smoke it...........really.


----------

